# mm-sources-2.6.0-test9 and slow mouse cursor

## revo

hi!

i have followed all the nice mm-sources through all those testing series. But i have to say that i got the most problems with the latest (test9) series. the biggest problem is my mouse cursor. it is *dog slow*! in X i can compensate this a little by setting up xfce4 in such a way that i set the acceleration up. but in gdm and in console, i have to push my mouse approximately 1.5 meters to cross my screen at a resolution of 1024x768. this has never happened to me with any other kernel before. do you have any ideas what is misconfigured here?

thanks,

revo

----------

## warhawk

same problem here with mm-sources test9-r1 on my laptop. with development-sources test9 there is no problem with the mouse/touchpad.

----------

## revo

hm, what do you think we should do about this?

maybe just wait till the next release? i can't imagine we are the only two persons suffering from this.

----------

## revo

well, i found the problem(i hope so, for me it works, but as i am actually no coder, i might be doing something wrong): 

if you are using a ps2-mouse, you could try this:

look for line 

```
 int psmouse_resolution;
```

in /path/to/your/kernelsource/drivers/input/mouse/psmouse-base.c

and change it to

```
int psmouse_resolution = 400;
```

i chose 400 as resolution as i have read an article mentioning this as the default resolution.

for me the mouse now works again as expected.

i can't guarantee that it is harmless, but for me it seems to work very well.

revo

----------

## warhawk

this worked for me, thx

----------

## Angry Geek

Also worked for me. No problems as yet. Thanks revo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Papapishu

I had the same problem.

Let's see if it works...

----------

## dodger101

worked for me, too.

thanks revo.

dodger

----------

## Cobron

Thanks, your solution works!

Is this a bug? => Should this be reported as a bug?

----------

## dsd

easier solution, add "psmouse_resolution=xxx" to the boot options in grub/lilo., where xxx is a value. someone on the lkml suggested 200, but you could also try 400 as suggested in this thread,

a possible alternate solution is to pass "psmouse_noext=1" to the kernel as a boot option.

you could also play around with "psmouse_rate=xxx" (try 60, the linux 2.4 default).

this is a known problem which has come around because the mouse autodetection code has been updated. im guessing it will be fixed/reverted, linus says "I'm pretty certain that

the current mouse initialization has got to go".

looks like the autodetection will be removed, safer defaults will be used, and the user will be able to configure things like resolution and rate through sysfs.

----------

## revo

 *dsd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> this is a known problem which has come around because the mouse autodetection code has been updated. im guessing it will be fixed/reverted, linus says "I'm pretty certain that
> 
> the current mouse initialization has got to go".
> ...

 

well, this sounds easier indeed   :Smile: 

but, as someone mentioned, development-sources work ok/like the test8 series. is this only changed in mm-sources?

and: can you verify that my idea is harmless? i wouldn't like to screw up a lot because of this and i would like not to recompile my kernel if possible, only recompile when test10 is out one day.

revo

----------

## dsd

 *revo wrote:*   

> but, as someone mentioned, development-sources work ok/like the test8 series. is this only changed in mm-sources?

 

it is changed in Linus's tree, which is an up-to-date reflection of the latest -test release, plus all of the patches he has accepted/merged since. every time mm-sources comes out, Andrew Morton updates his tree from Linus's tree and then applies his own updates.

so- its not only changed in mm-sources, its changed in the official "bitkeeper sources" (Linus's tree) plus any other patchsets that use linus's tree.

 *Quote:*   

> and: can you verify that my idea is harmless? i wouldn't like to screw up a lot because of this and i would like not to recompile my kernel if possible, only recompile when test10 is out one day.

 

i assume the idea you are referring to is your modification to psmouse-base.c

yes- it looks ok. but its not expected that users should modify source files like that, hence why it is available as a kernel boot option.

----------

